# talking to the locals



## distro (May 13, 2010)

since ive been in manchester, ga. ive been talking to alot of the locals around here and if youve ever been here youd know how its impossible not to. but while in discussion they ask me how i get here and there and usually i just say hitch hiking but sometimes i throw in catching trains. and atleast in manchester its been very helpful that i did. most of these people actualy work in the yard and are really cool and even help me out where im going. now speaking to people about train-hopping...what are yer views on that even though it has helped and could help you out in certain circumstances?


----------



## menu (May 13, 2010)

I always talk to the locals. its the best way to get a feel for the town. and give atleast a few of them a good first impression. it'll help a ton in the long run. and in rail towns even better. Ive met sooo many conductors/engineers/worker bees in local bars and they end up giving us very valuable info.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 13, 2010)

usually the locals come up to me and wanna know my story. if you take one look at me, the curiosity is immediate. Iam staight up honest of what I do and it usually gets me nothing but kick downs, good info and sometimes even cash or a place to stay. no shame in what I dom, so why hide it!


----------



## distro (May 13, 2010)

yeah i was talking to a crew member at a huddle house. he was cool...looked at my map and told me exactly where i needed to go and stupidly i didnt even see that route and when the train would come and all.


----------



## distro (May 13, 2010)

oh yeah wild. i got no shame. im just thinking is it better left unsaid you know? dont blow up the way of travel...or potentially make the yard hot if the cops hear or some shit. but yer right ive only been getting 3 hots and flop by talking to them and being straight up.


----------



## Doobie_D (May 14, 2010)

oops double post


----------



## Doobie_D (May 14, 2010)

distro said:


> since ive been in manchester, ga. ive been talking to alot of the locals around here and if youve ever been here youd know how its impossible not to. but while in discussion they ask me how i get here and there and usually i just say hitch hiking but sometimes i throw in catching trains. and atleast in manchester its been very helpful that i did. most of these people actualy work in the yard and are really cool and even help me out where im going. now speaking to people about train-hopping...what are yer views on that even though it has helped and could help you out in certain circumstances?


 
Manchester is a cool little town. I was hanging out at that railfan pavillion with the maps and built in scanner when some old 70's + railfans showed up and with a wink and a grin asked me how the ride was. Most railfans arent too keen on riders but these guys were awesome. We talked trains for hours over a couple beers. Learned alot. Im usually weary to admit that i just got off a train to certain people but sometimes its just obvious. I feel dumb when i tell the cops i hitched into town when im wearing a UP hat with RR pins on it and im within a stones throw of the yard.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 14, 2010)

I've never gotten a negative reaction from telling someone that I came into town via-train. The only person who's really gonna give a fuck is the bull, and if you ain't in the yard who cares?


----------



## wildboy860 (May 15, 2010)

distro said:


> oh yeah wild. i got no shame. im just thinking is it better left unsaid you know? dont blow up the way of travel...or potentially make the yard hot if the cops hear or some shit. but yer right ive only been getting 3 hots and flop by talking to them and being straight up.


 
obviously man... I know who I should and shouldn't tell about riding trains. and most of the time it doesnt matter!


----------

